# Sweet potato hash



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

3 1/4 lbs sweet potatoes, peeled, cut into 1 inch cubes
2 tblsp butter
1/2 tsp ground white pepper
3 quarts of water
1 tsp of salt
3 cups chopped onions
2 tbsp veg oil

combine potatoes, water and salt in dutch oven, bring to a boil. Cover and cook 3 mins. Drain immediately, and covedr with cold water, drain and pat dry or let stand 15 mins. Heat butter and oil in dutch oven over medium heat. Add chopped onion, and cook stirring constantly until tender. Add potatoes and pepper, cook about 5-8 mins or until thoroughly heated, stirring often.


----------

